# Pie!



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know how hard it would be to code, or if it would unnecessarily jumble up the clean interface, but I'd love to see a pie chart option in the polls section. Nothing fancy, just pie!

Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 24, 2007)

well, it doesnt seem that hard with 2 ptions, but with 30 or whatever, it could be hard to script


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd like to see more pie based options turning up in every part of GBAtemp.

For this specific purpose though, it might be more effective (or at least easier) to sort the poll results by the number of votes, so the item with the most votes is at the top and the item(s) with the least are at the bottom. I've seen this done elsewhere, and it makes the poll results much easier to read.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

I would like to just have a whole jumble of graphs somewhere (ie Where members come from,Age,etc)


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

Pie charts aren't impossible to make with GD library, it's the server load that could be a problem. Now if the pie chart was regenerated every 30 minutes or so that wouldn't be so bad, but then the results would be slightly out-of-date...

- Sam


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 24, 2007)

Server load huh... hmmm... well, wouldn't want to increase that. What if there where a "View results as pie" button. Then it would regenerate only when told to by a user, and not automatically each page render?

edit: forgive me, I'm decidedly _not_ a coder.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

Normal people don't tend to think about server load  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But what you suggested sounds nice

- Sam


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2007)

You know what? Pie is good. I want pie. Make that an option in polls. "See result as pie."


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 24, 2007)

Already got it implemented:

http://gbatemp.net/pie/


----------



## moozxy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> You know what? Pie is good. I want pie. Make that an option in polls. "See result as pie."


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

CAKE IS BETTER !  pie sucks !


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Already got it implemented:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/pie/









Great work, jumpman


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

now i want some pie :-(


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

That looks like cake not pie...

- Sam


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

The pie is a lie !!!


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> You know what? Pie is good. I want pie. Make that an option in polls. "See result as pie."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at you two
very nice idea mthr


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I don't know how hard it would be to code, or if it would unnecessarily jumble up the clean interface, but I'd love to see a pie chart option in the polls section. Nothing fancy, just pie!
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?


Damn fine idea, pie charts are far better.


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice idea,
how about a "View results as pie" button?
And also, some polls have a lot of options yet only a couple dominate, it'd be nice to be able to "sort by votes" also only when the user clicks a button or something.


----------

